# October 2020 POTM Voting



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 1, 2020)

Time to vote for our favorites ( up to 3! ) among these 9 nominated photos! Once again, thanks to all who gave these the nod and recognition! Who will take home the honor of Photo of the Month? Vote and make a difference! Listed in order of their nominations, we have:



1 "Boats in the Mist" by @thereyougo!






 2 "Chippies" by @Dean_Gretsch





 3 "Clouds" by @Photo Lady





 4 "Fall" by @SquarePeg





 5 "Flamboyance" by @oldhippy





 6 "My BABY baby..." by @Evertking





 7 "NYC street" by @Tuna





 8 "Islands" by @weepete





  9"Portrait of a Photographer" by @Black_Square


----------



## terri (Nov 2, 2020)

Another great selection of images!   Great work, everyone.


----------



## Space Face (Nov 3, 2020)

Very tough.  A few excellent takes there.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 4, 2020)

Vote!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 5, 2020)

Vote!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 6, 2020)

I hear there's some other contest going on right now too, but forget about that one and vote in this one, folks!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 6, 2020)

I voted the other day (here.  ) and yes, tough choices!


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Nov 7, 2020)

Top quality images from October.  Voted.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 7, 2020)

Bumpy


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2020)

Close, close race, folks! Only a very few short hours left. If you haven't voted already, please do!


----------

